# i finally solved my computer virus problem



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

with this: 

http://www.amazon.com/HP-a1610n-Pav...3490483-9359300?ie=UTF8&qid=1178468239&sr=1-5

haha. time to upgrade...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Always nice. Now you need world of warcraft. You think this is crack????? LOL


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Always nice. Now you need world of warcraft. You think this is crack????? LOL


never. i once tried the mmporg thing and it didn't do anything for me. i do enough work that i don't need to be playing a computer character who needs to go around mining. no thanks. it does say a lot about you though :lol:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

If either of you...or anyone else...is familiar with World of Warcraft (I am, just haven't played it)...check out the infamous Leeroy Jenkins video. It is one of the funnier things I have seen. It helps if you have no life and have ever played RPGs like WoW.

You need sound. It's about three minutes long or so. 

http://www.leeroyjenkins.net/leeroy-jenkins-videos.htm


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

For those of you not familiar with it, Leeroy's suicide run probably cost those nerds about 80 solid hours of gameplay. Love that.

"At least I have chicken." (He'd gotten up from the computer while they were strategizing to go get chicken.)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I actually do leatherworking. Mining at the upper levels allows you to make armor. So, yeah, it does say a lot about me I guess.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

i have never played WoW, but LEEEEEEEEEEEEROOOOOOOOY JENKINSSSSSSSSS is one of the funniest videos i have EVER seen on the internet. i can't help but think it's a setup. i mean probability statistics for survival? they can't be serious. can they?


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

LMAO. i just watched it again. haven't seen it in a couple years. f'n classic. 

"AT LEAST I AIN'T CHICKEN"....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Being an old fart that has never played a video game, I have NO friggin idea what I was just looking at! :-k


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

It's OK Bob I'm pretty clueless myself, but I'm told that Leeroy later admitted that it was faked. I suppose that might be significant to some people


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I have NO friggin idea what I was just looking at! :-k


Ditto.

And I read a gigantic article in Newsweek about the game, too. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I thought Leroy was stabbed on the South side of Chicago.
I just remembered that I played PONG? once! Shot some ducks with a little toy pistol too! :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leeroy_Jenkins


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leeroy_Jenkins


Hey, THANKS, Tim! :>)

Now I am a cool in-the-know pop culture person! 

I liked this part: Evidence of Staging: During the interview, Ben playfully refuses to say whether the video was real.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It also says it's a hoax that blatantly makes fun of nerd-guilds that make up these war games. 
Kinda like the SNL of video games I guess.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Haha, nerds! That being said, I was quite the Diablo II player in the day. Level 93 barbarian, baby! Major pwnage n00bs!!!!!11  Didn't hurt that a lot of my friends had hacking and weapon cloning programs, but anywho... :-\"


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Played a lot of Diablo as well, never made it much past mid 70's, but didn't have cheat weapons, and pretty much found my own stuff.

I like WoW because you can just wander the earth. I get killed occasionally doing this, like the time I jumped off a bridge into the water and was immediatly set upon by underwater bad guys......considering I was running from one to begin with, out of the pan and into the fire I went.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

so back to the original intent of the thread...

for those people who know about computers (not me), what do you think of this deal? i got for $420 shipped. it is refurbished. it has an AMD processor (my first time having a non-intel). any thoughts?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I used to always like AMD for desktops, and Intel for laptops. But at the speeds these processors run at now I don't think it makes a whole heck of alotta difference. RAM is more important and that stuff is cheap now.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Ugh. Try having the TeamSpeak connected in your house at all times so that you can never speak without worrying whether everyone else in your husband's guild is listening to you.....


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Amber, your husband is a nerd.

That computer is fine, I just don't get desktops unless you're doing high-end publishing, video, or gaming...that SATA drive is nice and the processor is good. May want to make sure they're okay to go with Vista. I don't see video card specs, though, maybe I missed them. But you like goofing with dog videos so maybe check on that. 

You're buying a monitor on top of that (maybe, or just using the one you already have). so for 650-750 total bucks you'll put in the system...just some ideas...

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...asp?EdpNo=2988078&Sku=H24-RM205&CMP=ILC-FPM01

http://www.tigerdirect.com/email/wem1355.asp?CMP=ILC-FPM02B

Tiger Direct is 100% legit, by the way.

There are other deals like this. Lots of notebook options open up at $700. Lots of desktop options, a bit tricked up, do as well at this price point.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Amber, your husband is a nerd.


Yep. Couldn't agree more.  Not that I can say much, as someone who spends all their computer time on dog chat rooms. :lol:

Tim, in response to your original question, I always recommend to people who are looking for computers that they talk to someone locally. Most areas have a couple of small computer stores that refurbish, build, and sell computers as well as work on them. Find the one locally that has the best reputation for customer service, go to them, and tell them how much you want to spend and exactly what you want to do with it. In addition to having great tech support right in town, they're more knowledgable and less pushy than the people you get stuck dealing with in big stores or over the phone. Also, they'll generally be honest with you when you tell them what you want to do, and often use better components to build the computers. A lot of the time, the bigger names offer computers for low prices because they are built from lower quality components - ie. cheapie motherboards, etc. 

No, I'm not being biased because my hubby is one of the little guys  

And I will personally never own another laptop... of course, I pretend it's because you can get a better computer for cheaper, and it's easier to work on and add or replace components, but really - our house was burglarized a couple of years ago, and all the punks stole was our cash jar and my little Toshiba P.O.S laptop (which may have been a P.O.S, but had ALL of my schoolwork and pics, etc. on it) from the desk in the study, leaving three desktops, including my husband's more-expensive-than-gold new Alienware, sitting there. So, for me, when it comes to computers, the heavier the better


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Agreed on the desktop thing, Amber. I can get 4-5 pretty good years of a moderately high end desktop. Laptops tend to last ~2 years max from what I've heard from others. Laptop screens still sometimes give me a headache and the more expensive and likely to drop and break it, the more likely I am to do so. I barely got through grad school without getting one. I just have to exist on e-mailing documents to myself from work to home as well as using lots of flash drives. I bought a fancy little Samsung mp3/flash drive combo that you can plug in as a flash drive to charge (instead of using the cable like an ipod) and the dumb thing doesn't even work on the Macs at work. *grumble*


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

amber, i'll keep that in mind for next time. i already bought the computer i posted the link to. i think it'll do fine for me. in time, i'll probably add another gig of RAM and put a second hdd in it. it is vista capable, but until someone tells me why vista will be so much better than xp for me, i'll stick with xp...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Me too for having a desktop.

It never moves, so why would I want it to be portable? Or with a smaller screen or keyboard?

The iMac has no tower or anything to take up space..... just full-size swivel-screen, and keyboard.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Played a lot of Diablo as well, never made it much past mid 70's, but didn't have cheat weapons, and pretty much found my own stuff.
> 
> I like WoW because you can just wander the earth. I get killed occasionally doing this, like the time I jumped off a bridge into the water and was immediatly set upon by underwater bad guys......considering I was running from one to begin with, out of the pan and into the fire I went.


I play a hunter with a red hyena. It's the closest I'll ever get to having a Malinois.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am a druid. Hunters are a bit easier for sure. They get cool pets, and druids don't get shit till the higher levels.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

What level and server are you? I think druids are cool. The bad thing about being a hunter is if you don't play your cards right you die a lot.

I have to say, it's kind of weird talking to an old man about this game. Wait, oops.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Kul tiras, and currently holding at 28. Stupid computer cannot handle the game.

Most of the people I have met paying the game are either older than me, or 22. LOL


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

OK, to make him sound even dorkier, my husband has no less than ten characters, and probably all but two of them are leveled as high as they can go (I think it's level 70? all I heard about for a month was the new expansion and how much more he could do with them now...)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am sooooooo jonesing to play. Need to get a stronger computer first. Mine is pooopy. : )


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Heh, that's what I did. Think I spent around 800 dollars on this new CPU, just for Warcraft, and it's overkill. I'm still only at level 57 though. Are you on the Horde side? That might explain the more mature people thing. Usually Alliance gets the 13 year olds.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am alliance, I guess older computer nerds are a bit bitter about the society they created for themselves. I had a bunch of litle kids following me and my friend about the planet, we let them as they were sooooo frickin lost. 

I told them welcome to adulthood.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

I just let my hyena kill the little kids.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lyn Chen said:


> I just let my hyena kill the little kids.


Are we still talking about a computer game?


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Of course.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I know a few that your hyena can take out in real time. LOL


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

ok. so far so good with the new computer. quick question for the computer savvy. if you click on the description of the computer, it says "integrated" nVidia video card. does that mean that i cannot change it out at a later time if i want?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

You cant swap it out but you can install a seperate video card and not use the integrated one if you want to upgrade. Check your motherboard to see whether it has any AGP slots available. If not (but it should), then you would need a PCI video card if you want to upgrade video cards.


----------

